# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دانشجویان پرستاری

## alireza1997

سلام.
دوستانی که دانشجوی پرستاری هستند لطفا نظرات و تجربه های خودشون رو واسه ترم اولی ها بزارن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## alireza1997

یعنی کسی دانشجوی پرستاری نیست

----------


## mehdi.m

افتضاح 
فرار کن ازش 
در ی جمله همه تجربیات مو گفتم

----------


## alireza1997

> افتضاح 
> فرار کن ازش 
> در ی جمله همه تجربیات مو گفتم


میشه دلیلشم بگی

----------


## mehdi.m

از کجاش بگم برات؟
ازینکه شان پرستار رعایت نمیشه ازینکه کارسختی داری با ی حقوق بخور نمیر،ازینکه همیشه و همه کس تحقیرت میکن،...

----------


## javad1013

> از کجاش بگم برات؟
> ازینکه شان پرستار رعایت نمیشه ازینکه کارسختی داری با ی حقوق بخور نمیر،ازینکه همیشه و همه کس تحقیرت میکن،...


بخورو نمیر؟؟پس کارگرای شهرداری چی بگن داداش؟؟؟

----------


## AM24

> بخورو نمیر؟؟پس کارگرای شهرداری چی بگن داداش؟؟؟


داداش ایشون از پرستاری زده شده اینطور میگه من خودم از بهمن پرستاری میخونم از همه کس هم پرسیدم دو تا فامیل پرستار داریم یکیش فقط یکجا کار میکنه 2.6میگیره یکی دیگه هم دو جا که 4تومن میگیره البته با مدرک لیسانس که اگه فوق یا دکترا بگیری میتونی سوپروایزر یا مسول بخش بشی که حقوقش خیلی بیشتر از ایناست.
اینم بگم که ایشون میگن تحقیر میکنن تو همه ی کار ها اگه ابهت نداشته باشی تو رو دست میندازن ومسخره می کنن.حتی من یه پزشکی رو دیدم که پرستار ها مسخرش میکردن.

----------


## javad1013

> داداش ایشون از پرستاری زده شده اینطور میگه من خودم از بهمن پرستاری میخونم از همه کس هم پرسیدم دو تا فامیل پرستار داریم یکیش فقط یکجا کار میکنه 2.6میگیره یکی دیگه هم دو جا که 4تومن میگیره البته با مدرک لیسانس که اگه فوق یا دکترا بگیری میتونی سوپروایزر یا مسول بخش بشی که حقوقش خیلی بیشتر از ایناست.
> اینم بگم که ایشون میگن تحقیر میکنن تو همه ی کار ها اگه ابهت نداشته باشی تو رو دست میندازن ومسخره می کنن.حتی من یه پزشکی رو دیدم که پرستار ها مسخرش میکردن.


ممنون داداش

----------


## yasi20

میشه یکم بیشتر ذرباره این رشته و کارهایی که باید یه پرستار تو محیط کارش انجام بده توضیح بدین

----------


## gaem313

> داداش ایشون از پرستاری زده شده اینطور میگه من خودم از بهمن پرستاری میخونم از همه کس هم پرسیدم دو تا فامیل پرستار داریم یکیش فقط یکجا کار میکنه 2.6میگیره یکی دیگه هم دو جا که 4تومن میگیره البته با مدرک لیسانس که اگه فوق یا دکترا بگیری میتونی سوپروایزر یا مسول بخش بشی که حقوقش خیلی بیشتر از ایناست.
> اینم بگم که ایشون میگن تحقیر میکنن تو همه ی کار ها اگه ابهت نداشته باشی تو رو دست میندازن ومسخره می کنن.حتی من یه پزشکی رو دیدم که پرستار ها مسخرش میکردن.



گل گفتی داداش...
لبیک...

----------


## rez657

پستاری خیلی خوبه ولی ادمشو میخاد من 2 تا فامیل دارم ک پرستارن و راضی ان اما یه دوست داشتم دختر بود از پرستاری ناراضی بود  چون می گف حوصله ندارم از ادمای مریض مراقبت کنم 
پس ب حالو هوای خودتون هم توجعه کنین؟؟!!!
50

----------


## amir.h

up

----------


## hanjera

یه سوال :
تو پرستاری بخیه زدن هم هست؟
کسایی که پرستارن چطور دلشو دارن که این کارو میکنن> :Yahoo (101):

----------


## amin dehghan

> یه سوال :
> تو پرستاری بخیه زدن هم هست؟
> کسایی که پرستارن چطور دلشو دارن که این کارو میکنن>


بله
اکثر افراد عادت میکنن اما بعضی هم نه و البته بخیه زدن.کار بدی نیس

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> یه سوال :
> تو پرستاری بخیه زدن هم هست؟
> کسایی که پرستارن چطور دلشو دارن که این کارو میکنن>


آره از نظر من که آسونه.
من یه دوست داشتم در اول راهنمایی اون پوست کف دست خودشو با نخ و سوزن معمولی می دوخت :Yahoo (50):

----------

